# Stand Up Desk



## jamesrhull (Feb 16, 2011)

Some of you may recall that I was asking for plans for a stand up desk a little while back. We, I ended up drawing my own plans and here is the end result. This desk is for my sister and I used cherry that I milled from my parents farm. My dad actually cut this tree and saved it back for me to have milled. He passed away last April, so the wood has a little sentimental attachment for us.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Very nice desk. Your sister is sure to love it.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Very nice desk. You pulled it off beautifully


----------



## mwhafner (Jan 16, 2009)

I like it


----------



## Mose (Dec 7, 2010)

That is beautiful. I really like that the wood has meaning all of its own aside from being made into a family heirloom. 

I have thought about one of these a few times for my office. Any advice on measurements from your experience building it? Thanks

Adam


----------



## jamesrhull (Feb 16, 2011)

Mose said:


> That is beautiful. I really like that the wood has meaning all of its own aside from being made into a family heirloom.
> 
> I have thought about one of these a few times for my office. Any advice on measurements from your experience building it? Thanks
> 
> Adam


Adam, it was really pretty straight forward after I got it through my head that I could draw this. I had to figure out the bevel on the top of the lid so it would close completely, but it is 10 degrees. Everything else I was able to glean from the website below. The most important thing is to measure for the person using it. Since this is a surprise for my sister, I had my wife stand in since they are right at the same height. You want to measure the distance from the floor to their elbows with their arms straight down at their sides. This will give you the front height of the desk. I then added 4 inches to the back height and went from there. If you want to build one, I would suggest you spend some time looking through the web site below. Pay particular attention to the FAQ page. Thanks for the compliment It was really fun to build.

http://www.standupdesks.com/index.shtml

Jim


----------



## <*(((>< (Feb 24, 2010)

Whats under the lid? 

Looks great, I'm sure your sister will love this and the sentimental value!


----------



## jamesrhull (Feb 16, 2011)

<*(((>< said:


> Whats under the lid?
> 
> Looks great, I'm sure your sister will love this and the sentimental value!



More storage under the lid. Here is another pic.


----------



## markrout66 (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi Jim,
What did you have to do to get such a great finish to the cherry wood?
It already looks like an heirloom.
Mark


----------



## Mose (Dec 7, 2010)

Just so you know, because of this post I am right this very minute standing at my desk with a cardboard box under my computer typing this. There is a stack of books next to the box with my mouse on it. Some call it ghetto, I call it research. 

The height feels just about right. 

I'm picturing it in sweet cherry like pictured vice the cardboard brown.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

That is a beautiful desk. Very well done and take good care of it, for the sentimental reasons as well as the quality of your work.


----------



## jamesrhull (Feb 16, 2011)

markrout66 said:


> Hi Jim,
> What did you have to do to get such a great finish to the cherry wood?
> It already looks like an heirloom.
> Mark


Mark, the finish was one coat of natural Watco danish oil with 3 coats of Waterlox. I was realy please with the way it turned out.

Jim


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

That's really nice. I agree that wood and finish is fantastic. I love the look of nice cherry. I bet you are glad you designed it instead of using plans. You look to have done a great job.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Great job. Love it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Fudwrecker (Jan 27, 2011)

Very nice - Working with the wood must have been rewarding as well.


----------

